# Most secure way to mount 600EX-RT on a rod/pole for light painting?



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello all!!

I almost met with catastrophe this afternoon....

I had a metal cold shoe mount on the end of a lightweight light stand. I had one of my 600EX-RT's mounted securely (I thought) on the end. I was using this to experiment with shooting my kitchen real estate style, light painting around with it.

At the end, I was holding it and the [email protected] flash came loose and fell off the stand I was holding...fortunately, I was holding it at an angle and the flash broke its fall a bit on a power cord on the floor, and I got very lucky, no damage I can see.

So, I'm wondering, what is the best, most secure way to mount a flash like this on the end of a rod/pole type thing, hopefully extensible for reach higher places....securely so that I don't worry about breaking $$$ flashes with them falling off??

Thanks in advance!!

Cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

What was the failure point? A Canon flash shouldn't slip out of a properly-designed cold shoe, because of the locking pin. But not all cold shoes have a hole for that pin.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I almost met with catastrophe this afternoon....
> 
> ...


didn't your flash come with a tripod mount?


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> What was the failure point? A Canon flash shouldn't slip out of a properly-designed cold shoe, because of the locking pin. But not all cold shoes have a hole for that pin.



I had this on the end of a light stand I had it attached to:

 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009UTL9][url] https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009UTL9[/url]

I have one of these coming in, I"d hoped to use:

 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DAW8688

But it has the same type mount....

Is there something stronger, more secure you can put on the end of a pole to hand hold the light? 

Thanks in advance!!

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Is there something stronger, more secure you can put on the end of a pole to hand hold the light?



The cold shoe (stand) that came with your flash.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi cayenne. 
I fear you are wasting money going for the same type of bracket by a different manufacturer, I have one of these and a 3 way with the same fitting, both very good for static use, it is the movement that is your enemy with this as it gives the opportunity for the flash to settle to the bottom of the dovetails allowing it to slacken, from then on it is just time before it drops. 
I would go for this and drill the lock pin hole, or search for a similar item with the hole already in it. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-1-4-Screw-Hole-Cold-Foot-Hot-Shoe-Mount-Flash-Adapter-For-Canon-Series/252069840536?_trksid=p2045573.c100642.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38661%26meid%3D4384340af93248cba82e7e819e334f6e%26pid%3D100642%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LDS (Jan 25, 2017)

Check the Manfrotto Snap Tilthead (https://www.manfrotto.us/manfrotto-mlh1hs-snap-tilthead-tilthead-w-hotshoe-attachment) - it is not cheap (but why put an $$$ flash on a cheap device?) but it has blocking mechanism made by a ring that surrounds the shoe thereby the flash can't slip forward or backwards. Just ensure it can be mounted on your boom, it uses a 5/8″ - 16mm socket.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> Check the Manfrotto Snap Tilthead (https://www.manfrotto.us/manfrotto-mlh1hs-snap-tilthead-tilthead-w-hotshoe-attachment) - it is not cheap (but why put an $$$ flash on a cheap device?) but it has blocking mechanism made by a ring that surrounds the shoe thereby the flash can't slip forward or backwards. Just ensure it can be mounted on your boom, it uses a 5/8″ - 16mm socket.



That looks great. Seems expensive at first glance, but it's only about $10 - $15 more than the Impact flash brackets that always concern me with their cold shoes that tighten but then don't allow the Speedlite lock to engage fully. That doesn't seem like a whole lot more for something that really works even with movement. 

Thanks!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> Check the Manfrotto Snap Tilthead (https://www.manfrotto.us/manfrotto-mlh1hs-snap-tilthead-tilthead-w-hotshoe-attachment) - it is not cheap (but why put an $$$ flash on a cheap device?) but it has blocking mechanism made by a ring that surrounds the shoe thereby the flash can't slip forward or backwards. Just ensure it can be mounted on your boom, it uses a 5/8″ - 16mm socket.



Thanks!!

This looks just like what I need.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a boom pole to mount this and my 600RT onto? 

Again, thanks in advance!!

C


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's an idea in keeping with some comments in the thread. Get the Really Right Stuff FA-CS3 for $32, it is very robust and has the locking pin hole (and you don't even have to drill it yourself!). But don't just rely on the 1/4"-20 tapped hole in the bottom of the CNC-machined aluminum cold shoe. Rather, get a nice RRS dovetail clamp for the cold shoe, which will only set you back $105. If you want some flexibility for positioning, get the RRS BH-40 LR, only another $315. Then see if you can find a gold-plated pole to mount it on. 
[/sarcasm]

Or, like Don and then I suggested, just use the cold shoe that Canon gave you with the flash. It has a 1/4"-20 threaded hole on the bottom, and a hole for the flash's locking pin so the flash won't slide out. Look, I get it. I've got thousands of dollars in photo gear, so I'm not opposed to spending money. I bought an RRS SnapQR dovetail clamp ($50) just so I could attach the receiver for my remote trigger onto the L-bracket when I have a flash/ST-E3 in the hotshoe, rather than using a piece of velcro like many people do, so I'm not opposed to paying for a solution to a problem. But one has to draw the line somewhere. Canon provides a cold shoe, and even better, it's free (unless you lost it or tossed it) and you don't even have to wait for it to arrive in the mail! How's that for a practical solution?

As to the boom, well...Manfrotto makes really nice booms, too. Perhaps consider the 425B mega boom, 12' long and a mere $986. [oops, I guess I /sarcasm'd too soon  ]

But for a more practical solution (although not free), get one of these $20 pole adapters which you can use on the end of a broom handle for short extensions, or on an inexpensive telescoping painter's pole (from your local home improvement store) to get some real height. Screw the Canon cold shoe onto it, and you're good to go. If you'd prefer to mount typical flash modifiers (softbox, etc.) rather than a bare flash on a cold shoe, those generally attach to a 5/8" stud, so pick up a $25 Kacey Pole Adapter for that application.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> Check the Manfrotto Snap Tilthead (https://www.manfrotto.us/manfrotto-mlh1hs-snap-tilthead-tilthead-w-hotshoe-attachment) - it is not cheap (but why put an $$$ flash on a cheap device?) but it has blocking mechanism made by a ring that surrounds the shoe thereby the flash can't slip forward or backwards. Just ensure it can be mounted on your boom, it uses a 5/8″ - 16mm socket.



Have you used one? I haven't, but I've read reports and subsequently heard from a colleague that's it's not all that and a bag of chips. The clamp for the flash is reportedly very good...maybe too good – it's just a clamping cold shoe with a locking mechanism, still 'universal' for all flashes and lacking a hole for the Canon locking pin. Word of caution with such clamps, if you overtighten them you'll break the hotshoe of the flash.

The other reported problem is the end that attaches to the 5/8" stud on the pole, which is supposedly not a secure attachment. On my many Manfrotto lighting supports, that attachment is a bar handle screw clamp – not very pretty, but functional and effective. With this product, it looks like Manfrotto tried for something spring-loaded and sleek-looking, but that may be trading function for form. YMMV.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here's an idea in keeping with some comments in the thread. Get the Really Right Stuff FA-CS3 for $32, it is very robust and has the locking pin hole (and you don't even have to drill it yourself!). But don't just rely on the 1/4"-20 tapped hole in the bottom of the CNC-machined aluminum cold shoe. Rather, get a nice RRS dovetail clamp for the cold shoe, which will only set you back $105. If you want some flexibility for positioning, get the RRS BH-40 LR, only another $315. Then see if you can find a gold-plated pole to mount it on.
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> Or, like Don and then I suggested, just use the cold shoe that Canon gave you with the flash. It has a 1/4"-20 threaded hole on the bottom, and a hole for the flash's locking pin so the flash won't slide out. Look, I get it. I've got thousands of dollars in photo gear, so I'm not opposed to spending money. I bought an RRS SnapQR dovetail clamp ($50) just so I could attach the receiver for my remote trigger onto the L-bracket when I have a flash/ST-E3 in the hotshoe, rather than using a piece of velcro like many people do, so I'm not opposed to paying for a solution to a problem. But one has to draw the line somewhere. Canon provides a cold shoe, and even better, it's free (unless you lost it or tossed it) and you don't even have to wait for it to arrive in the mail! How's that for a practical solution?
> ...



_*PERFECT!!!*_

Ok, I think I'm going for the clicksnap painters pole adapter, and going for the painters pole to use.

I do have the plastic cold shoe that came with the flash, that's what I have used previously to put my flashes on light stands, but I saw it was plastic, and had thought it might break and cause the flash to fall...I had thought the metal one I had been using would be more secure...but alas it wasn't.

So,the plastic adapter that came with the flash, is sturdy enough to put on poles etc and long term use?

That RRS adapter looks nice..just wanting to make sure I was reading the sarcasm tag right...the RRS cold shoe itself would be a solid secure choice to use....screwing it on, for example onto the clicksnap pole adapter. 

The sarcasm was *only* concerning the part if you wanted to go all out and put a dovetail on it and the ball head...right?

But the cold shoe itself would be a decent choice...right?

Again thanks for all the wonderful advice Neuro...you've often steered me in great directions....

C


----------



## LDS (Jan 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have you used one? I haven't, but I've read reports and subsequently heard from a colleague that's it's not all that and a bag of chips. The clamp for the flash is reportedly very good...maybe too good – it's just a clamping cold shoe with a locking mechanism, still 'universal' for all flashes and lacking a hole for the Canon locking pin. Word of caution with such clamps, if you overtighten them you'll break the hotshoe of the flash.



Yes. I use it with a 600RT and some older units - what you say is true - it's a universal clamp (that's may be an advantage or not) and some care is needed. At least it has some protection for the flash unit sliding out.

It fits well my Manfrotto stands, but I too read others had issue with the clamp - and advised about it - you know, Italians like sleek designs 

It can also be bought in a kit with the Nanopole - it's a light stand/boom which fits perfectly the head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

cayenne said:


> So,the plastic adapter that came with the flash, is sturdy enough to put on poles etc and long term use?



Yes, it will work fine. The flash really isn't that heavy. Now, I wouldn't go using it to support a big softbox...




cayenne said:


> That RRS adapter looks nice..just wanting to make sure I was reading the sarcasm tag right...the RRS cold shoe itself would be a solid secure choice to use....screwing it on, for example onto the clicksnap pole adapter.
> 
> The sarcasm was *only* concerning the part if you wanted to go all out and put a dovetail on it and the ball head...right?
> 
> But the cold shoe itself would be a decent choice...right?



Yeah. I don't have that one, which is intended for mounting the flash onto a standard Arca-Swiss clamp. Rather, I have the FA-QRCS2 which clips into their Snap-QR attachments. It's the same price, same top design but the base is much smaller (and still has a 1/4"-20 socket in the bottom).


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > So,the plastic adapter that came with the flash, is sturdy enough to put on poles etc and long term use?
> ...



OH goodness..hmm...which to get?

Well, Hmm. I recently bought a bunch of RRS gear...tripod, ball head, clamps and adapters to even fit my old manfrotto monopod and video tripod/fluid head set up...all now are arca swiss.

At some point, I'll likely get flash stuff from them and the pano stuff....

I guess for what I'm wanting, either of those cold shoes would work....the more I think of it, for my purposes it is one of those "6 of 1 or half dozen of the other" type choices.....

Hey, thank you VERY much!!

C


----------



## tolusina (Jan 25, 2017)

Have you considered using the threaded insert on the side of the flash and hardware store engineering?


----------



## kang159 (Jan 25, 2017)

I've had the base that comes with the flash split from over tightening.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 28, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here's an idea in keeping with some comments in the thread. Get the Really Right Stuff FA-CS3 for $32, it is very robust and has the locking pin hole (and you don't even have to drill it yourself!). But don't just rely on the 1/4"-20 tapped hole in the bottom of the CNC-machined aluminum cold shoe. Rather, get a nice RRS dovetail clamp for the cold shoe, which will only set you back $105. If you want some flexibility for positioning, get the RRS BH-40 LR, only another $315. Then see if you can find a gold-plated pole to mount it on.
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> Or, like Don and then I suggested, just use the cold shoe that Canon gave you with the flash. It has a 1/4"-20 threaded hole on the bottom, and a hole for the flash's locking pin so the flash won't slide out. Look, I get it. I've got thousands of dollars in photo gear, so I'm not opposed to spending money. I bought an RRS SnapQR dovetail clamp ($50) just so I could attach the receiver for my remote trigger onto the L-bracket when I have a flash/ST-E3 in the hotshoe, rather than using a piece of velcro like many people do, so I'm not opposed to paying for a solution to a problem. But one has to draw the line somewhere. Canon provides a cold shoe, and even better, it's free (unless you lost it or tossed it) and you don't even have to wait for it to arrive in the mail! How's that for a practical solution?
> ...



Two concerns: The included cold shoe/stand has plastic threads which can crack with overtightening, and with movement it can come lose from the boom just by unscrewing. I'd have no problem putting it on a stationary stand.

Plus with that cool Manfrotto widget, you get a hole for an umbrella!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Two concerns: The included cold shoe/stand has plastic threads which can crack with overtightening, and with movement it can come lose from the boom just by unscrewing. I'd have no problem putting it on a stationary stand.



Depends on the flash. On the cold shoe/stand for the 600EX-RT (at least, on the four that I own), there's a threaded metal insert in that socket – I'd think that wouldn't crack and would allow effective tightening. OTOH, the cold shoe/stand that came with my 270EX II has plastic threads.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 28, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two concerns: The included cold shoe/stand has plastic threads which can crack with overtightening, and with movement it can come lose from the boom just by unscrewing. I'd have no problem putting it on a stationary stand.
> ...



Interesting. What color is the insert? Obviously metal? I just double checked, mine are definitely just another shaped part of the plastic base. No insert. Stamped on the bottom of the stands is "V50-#5 >PA<" (Same as on the 580ex.) All made in Japan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi YuengLinger. 
My Canon one for the 550EX is plastic, my cheap Triopo flashes have a brass insert in the base, I'm not certain which I prefer from an engineering point of view. If the brass insert is only knurled on the outside although it would be unlikely to split I think it could pull out easily enough. The plastic moulded thread would probably be equally strong in tension. 
If the brass insert has a substantial groove or ridge around the diameter then the brass would be way better, problem is the only way for me to know the answer to the manufacturing method is to destroy one, anyone with X-ray gear care to check? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



YuengLinger said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Apologies, I was wrong. 

Looking at the socket of my 600EX stands (left panel), it appeared to be painted brass and looked different from the black plastic interior of the stand for my 270EX (middle panel). It was brass...but apparently it was brass rubbing off the 1/4"-20 threads of the Manfrotto studs onto which I mounted the stands. With the new 270 stand, I tried threading it on and off a stud ~5 times (right panel), and it started to look 'brassy', especially the contacts on the flat surfaces around the socket.

So I'll withdraw my recommendation for using the Canon stand as a cold shoe. :-[

I will say that I haven't used them much (when I'm mounting a bare flash or one with only a strap-on modifier, it's generally on a Novoflex 19P mini-ballhead), but it's surprising how much brass those light stand studs shed onto plastic!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 29, 2017)

I held off ordering the Manfrotto widget because of comments on the item page stating it doesn't fit standard size mounts, which is confusing. But I have a few other questions for B&H's lighting department, so I'll ask about this too.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Hey Neuro...


A quick THANK YOU for all the advice here!! That painters pole adapter worked out GREAT!!

I'm currently using the canon cold shoe to hook to it, but gonna order the RRS cold shoe to screw adapter...

I think I got my first "real estate" shots using this rig to light paint in my kitchen...which by the way, had NEVER looked this clean before...hahaha.

Again, thank you to you and everyone for all the suggestions!!

Cayenne


----------

